# Small Ninja



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

deleted by poster


----------



## Always_Running (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks great I will be making this design soon I'll put up some pictures


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> deleted by poster


The mind is a terrible thing.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Nuts. Seems I missed another one !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a question: Why are folks deleting their entries here?

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Is not the first time I see a user uploaded regrets any plan or design, really do not understand??
Will have their reasons but it is a pity not being able to see a great design safe

Gabriel


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Charles said:


> I have a question: Why are folks deleting their entries here?
> 
> Cheers ......... Charles


This has had 322 viewing already ...... wouldn't it be something if it got enough views to get a "Hot" sticker attached.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wonder if one of the mods could just delete this thread?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Wonder if one of the mods could just delete this thread?


I can't help but be curious. Can you tell us why?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i often see this too and wonder what is going on.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is the pdf

@ Charles, there is a personal reason for my taking down the original post. Sorry.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here is the pdf @ Charles, there is a personal reason for my taking down the original post. Sorry.


No need for you to be sorry ... it was personal, and I apologize for intruding. I did not mean to cause any upset. I really like small slingshots, and this is a lovely design. I will be making one, probably in aluminum plate. Thanks so much for reposting it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Dayhiker - I hope you didn't feel bullied into it. Best I get on and make one myself, rude not to now !


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing with us all









Gabriel


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your interest, guys. I apologize again for the mixup.


----------



## CodyL (Jul 25, 2011)

I made one of these out of g10 and it's my favorite shooter. Put some bb bands from a+ on it and plink cans all day long in the back yard. Good call putting it back up, more people should shoot this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again, Dayhiker, for re-posting this. I have made two slight variants of your excellent design. I posted them in the Custom section.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

@CodyL: G10 is a great material to use for this. I'm glad you are having fun with your little ninja -- that's the whole point.









@Charles: You're welcome, thanks for trying it.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for reposting as i missed it first time round, lovely small catty.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks ! i wanted a go at it eventually too


----------

